# A good reason to never call a handyman



## JoeSchmo (Mar 18, 2013)

This is four 10 wires split bolted to the main feeding this panel!! Unbelievable!!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

What a shame.I would ask why would someone do that.Only to know they are idiot, lazy or just donot give a rats arse


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

4 #10s are good up to 120 Amps, right?


----------



## JoeSchmo (Mar 18, 2013)

Taking that into consideration he probably should have just used 7 #14 wires and saved himself a bit of money.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> A good reason to never call a handyman



Sorry Joe

but you've posted a real good reason TO call a handyman

you, i , and probably every other member here would install proper conductors wired to proper OCPD, for somewhere in the (guessing) range of $1000 or so

Mr Handyman just zipped in and cut all our throats for a fraction of that

~CS~


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry but I doubt it was a handyman, the color coding on the wire suggests it was one of those high quality Craigslist ellecktrissions!


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

A few weeks ago I saw two 10's parralled for the two hots and neutral feeding a 60a panel in a shed. Told them owner whoever did the install had to friggin' idea what he was doing, said it was his handyman :no:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like it has been there a long time. It may be hack, but it is by no means unsafe.


----------



## JoeSchmo (Mar 18, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Sorry Joe
> 
> but you've posted a real good reason TO call a handyman
> 
> ...


Well you're probably right about the price. It's just that now it's going to cost them more in the long run because they paid him to do it wrong and now it's been flagged in a home sale inspection. Now they had to pay me to fix it. I felt bad for the guy because he kind of got ripped off paying this guy who didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

what's sad is it comes down to some HI's ability, most of whom are retired handymen in the first place Joe ~CS~


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

I wouldn't do it that way, and no self respecting electrician would. But if the splitbolt is tight, it will last that way until it is removed.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

bmailman20 said:


> 4 #10s are good up to 120 Amps, right?


Thats exactly what I said to myself.:laughing:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Definitely was done by an electrician or apprentice electrician. 

No handyman knows what a split bolt is.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I once did that with 3 #12s on a burn out inside a panel. The truck I worked out of had no scraps of #6.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I once did that with 3 #12s on a burn out inside a panel. The truck I worked out of had no scraps of #6.


I wouldnt even think twice of doing something like that to temporarily restore power.:thumbsup:


----------

